# Canon 6D Wireless Connection Problems to iPhone Solved



## MartyC (Feb 27, 2013)

I could not get my iPhone 5 to connect to the 6D's wireless network, even though my iPad 2 would connect. I tried a variety of things to establish the connection, including contacting Canon Support, and was very frustrated. I thought, perhaps some other app on the iPhone was interfering, and I even considered resetting the iPhone to factory settings to test that hypothesis. But it was going to be a horrendous task to then re-establish all my apps, etc. I continued to do a lot of experimenting and eventually found a solution. Now I can connect my iPhone to the 6D's wireless network and use the Canon EOS Remote App on my iOS device. If you are also having a problem establishing this connection, try the steps I posted here: http://www.tripodclamps.com/2013/02/26/canon-6d-and-wireless-connection-to-an-iphone/


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Mar 1, 2013)

Apple has had a myriad of problems over the years with their WiFi implementations on many different devices. Their solution (plan?) was always to just point people to the AirPort or whichever Apple Access Point was the current model. This solution was less realistic with iPhones however because for the first time in history, Apple actually had a product with enormous market share instead of a small niche of dedicated users. So they had to be more diligent at getting the iPhone WiFi to work in a more universally standard way and for the most part they did but I still see rare instances where (esp a new version) iPhone has trouble. It will likely go away within a year or so when Apple finally decides to silently fix it in a software update. Because the problem really doesn't exist until they silently fix it.

And in all reality, WiFi has always been somewhat finicky regardless of the product or the network. Some are better than others. I'd love to know which chipset Canon used for their WiFi. That might explain a lot. It's possible that Apple changed the WiFi chipset in the iPhone 5 and it doesn't play 100% nice with the Canon chipset and/or that the iPhone 5 internal driver/firmware has a bug with that WiFi chipset. That might explain why the iPhone 4 worked fine. My wife's iPhone 4S and my Galaxy SIII both work fine with the 6D. My office and house WiFi and my Lenovo Intel WiFi all work with the 6D fine as well.


----------



## Skirball (Mar 1, 2013)

RustyTheGeek said:


> My wife's iPhone 4S and my Galaxy SIII both work fine with the 6D. My office and house WiFi and my Lenovo Intel WiFi all work with the 6D fine as well.



Unrelated to the OP, but since you have direct experience with both iOS and Android platforms, I had a couple questions relating to the WiFi that you might know the answer to. I was reading the review on dpreview and this line caught my eye:

_Unfortunately, the live view image displayed on your mobile device is the same size as the one used on the 6D's rear LCD, so you don't gain an image viewing advantage with your phone or tablet's larger screen area and higher resolution._

Does this mean that even on a tablet the preview image is only 3"? What about the final image one you pull the shutter?


----------

